# Boot Camp - No boot device



## pierrotr2222 (1 Février 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je suis actuellement sous OS 10.11.3, j'ai installé Bootcamp depuis un moment et je suis maintenant sous Windows 10, lors de mon passage en Apple Store pour un autre problème, on m'a crée une partition en plus, sauf que depuis, lorsque je veux démarrer ma session BOOTCAMP (via alt au démarrage), je ne vois plus apparaitre ma partition BOOTCAMP dans la liste des disques.
J'ai même essayé de changer mon disque de démarrage via les parametres OS X, (là il voit bien Windows) mais lorsqu'il démarre j'ai le droit à "NO BOOT DEVICE ...."
J'ai finalement supprimé ma partition en plus, mais cela n'a rien changé...
(PS: j'avais paragon NTFS d'installé sur mon PC et que j'ai désinstallé, mais ca n'a rien fait)

Help


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2016)

pierrotr2222 a dit:


> on m'a crée une partition en plus


Sans te demander et sans savoir ce qu'il y avait à la base dans ton disque dur ? Franchement, c'est la plus grosse erreur à ne pas faire et en plus dans un Apple Store !



pierrotr2222 a dit:


> J'ai finalement supprimé ma partition


Comment ? La solution officielle et la plus propre est de relancer Boot Camp et là, il y a la possibilité de supprimer la partition Windows.

Et toi, tu as essayé comment ?


----------



## pierrotr2222 (1 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Sans te demander et sans savoir ce qu'il y avait à la base dans ton disque dur ? Franchement, c'est la plus grosse erreur à ne pas faire et en plus dans un Apple Store !
> 
> Comment ? La solution officielle et la plus propre est de relancer Boot Camp et là, il y a la possibilité de supprimer la partition Windows.
> 
> Et toi, tu as essayé comment ?




J'avais à l'origine un SSD avec 2 partitions (OS X et BOOTCAMP) et l'Apple Store m'en a rajouté une supplémentaire, c'est à partir de ce moment que j'ai une mes problemes avec BOOTCAMP.

Pour supprimer ma partition (pas la BOOTCAMP, la troisième) je suis passé par l'utilitaire de disque via le CMD+R au demarrage


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2016)

Salut *pierrot*.

Je te propose une petite vérification de l'état Logique ton disque, via 2 commandes purement informatives à passer dans le «Terminal» (« informatives » signifiant qu'elles ne vont procéder qu'à une lecture du dispositif logique de ton disque, sans opérer aucun effet d'écriture).

Va donc sans état d'âme, dans ta session ouverte d'«El Capitan», à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Comme tu le vois, une fenêtre s'affiche, qui ressemble à celle d'un traitement de texte très basique, avec une invite de commande constituée par le nom de ton Mac suivi de ton nom d'utilisateur terminé par le sigle du dollar, du type :


```
MacBook Pro:~ pierrotr$
```

Un pointeur déplaçable jouxte l'invite de commande. Tu peux passer dans cette fenêtre des commandes en mode texte, qui demandent à des utilitaires UNIX fournis nativement avec l'OS d'opérer de telle ou telle façon. En pressant la touche ↩︎ (= "Entrée") du clavier, tu actives la commande, ce qui, en cas de commandes informatives comme celles que je te propose, va faire s'afficher en retour un tableau d'information qu'il faudrait que tu sélectionnes au pointeur pour en faire chaque fois un copier-coller ici.

*- a*) Commande 1 (demandant un retour d'information sur les partitions logiques de ton disque) :


```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (c'est l'utilitaire UNIX diskutil - disk_utility : utilitaire de disque - qui est invoqué ici, avec le verbe list qui oriente son action vers un listage des partitions de tous les disques attachés au Mac) => peux-tu faire un copier-coller ici du tableau des partitions affiché en réponse ?

--------------------​
*- b)* Commande 2 (demandant un retour d'information sur la distribution des blocs logiques de ton disque) :


```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo pour autoriser la lecture en mode root) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ (c'est l'utilitaire UNIX gpt - GUID_Partition_Table_utility : utilitaire de Table de Partition GUID - qui est invoqué ici, avec le verbe show qui oriente son action vers un affichage de l'allocation des blocs du disque ciblé = le disque n° 0 qui est le disque interne du Mac) => peux-tu faire encore un copier-coller du tableau d'allocation des blocs en secteurs-partitions et éventuellement hors secteurs-partitions ?

--------------------​
☞ ces informations devraient permettre de vérifier s'il n'y a pas de "trous" conséquents d'espace libre (free_space) entre ta partition Macintosh HD (OSX) et ta partition BootCamp (Win), voire en-dessous de ta partition BootCamp - pour le cas où une rupture de continuité dans le "tissu" du partitionnement serait responsable du plantage de ton Windows...


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2016)

Je savais bien que *macomaniac* passerais par là.


----------



## Archange2222 (2 Février 2016)

Bonjour, 

C'est Pierrotr2222 (j'ai du changer de compte entre temps)
Voici ce que j'obtiens en faisant les differentes commandes

Merci ;-)



macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *pierrot*.
> 
> 
> *- a*) Commande 1 (demandant un retour d'information sur les partitions logiques de ton disque) :
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2016)

Bilan : il n'y a aucun problème de partitionnement : tout est en ordre, et il n'y a pas d'espace_libre indû non plus. Pourquoi alors ton Windows ne démarre-t-il plus ? - Je ne saurais pas de répondre.

Je peux seulement te poser une question : est-ce que ça te coûterait de supprimer ta partition BOOTCAMP actuelle, de manière à recréer de neuf une installation de Windows par l'«Assistant BootCamp» ? Si ça n'était pas un problème, il te faudrait demander à «BootCamp» de supprimer ta partition BOOTCAMP actuelle, vérifier que l'espace de la partition supprimée a bien été récupéré par le volume Macintosh HD (repassé de 550 Go à 750 Go) et alors relancer la création d'une partition BOOTCAMP et l'installation de Windows.

--------------------​
Si c'était un problème (à cause de données dans Windows que tu aimerais récupérer), je suis trop ignare question Windows pour être d'une grande aide. Apparemment, lorsque tu démarres avec "_alt_", le DiskManager (programme auxiliaire de l'EFI) qui se trouve lancé est incapable de repérer un boot_loader (un démarreur d'OS) de type Windows sur la partition BOOTCAMP. Tu pourrais toujours tenter d'installer le gestionnaire de démarrage ☞*rEFInd*☜ et voir s'il est capable d'afficher le volume BOOTCAMP (ce qui serait la preuve qu'il voit bien un boot_loader sur la partition) et de le démarrer.

Procédé pour installer «rEFInd» => une fois que tu as récupéré le dossier de ressources refind-bin-0.10.2, l'installation s'opère en 2 temps :

*- a)* comme tu es sous «El Capitan» et que le protocole SIP (System Integrity Protection) doit être activé chez toi, il faudrait d'abord que tu re-démarres par *⌘R* sur la «Recovery HD», que tu ailles à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran, menu : _Utilitaires_, pour lancer le «Terminal» disponible (ça ne marche pas avec le «Terminal» de l'OS que tu as utilisé). Là, tu saisis la commande :


```
csrutil disable
```
 et ↩︎ --> une fois re-démarré sur ton OS Macintosh HD, le SIP sera désactivé. Ce qui veut dire, en ce qui concerne «rEFInd», que la mémoire NVRAM sera libérée des 6 flags du SIP, dont la présence (d'après mon expérience) verrouille la capacité de l'installateur de «rEFInd» à changer l'adresse de l'efi-boot-device (démarreur exécuté par l'EFI) pour que ce soit le boot_loader de «rEFInd» qui soit automatiquement chargé au démarrage à la place de celui de l'OS.

[Si tu voulais réactiver le SIP : dans le «Terminal» de la «Recovery HD», passer la commande inverse :


```
csrutil enable
```
 et re-démarrer sur l'OS. «rEFInd» installé, ça ne change plus rien.]


*- b)* cela fait, retourné dans ta session dans l'OS, tu lances le «Terminal» d'OS X cette fois et tu tapes simplement :


```
sudo
```
 et tu sautes *un espace*. Alors, tu vas en-dehors de la fenêtre du «Terminal» à ton dossier refind-bin-0.10.2, tu l'ouvres, tu repères l'exécutable refind-install et, au pointeur, tu en fais carrément un glisser-déposer dans la fenêtre du «Terminal», ce qui renseigne automatiquement le chemin au fichier et son nom. Tu obtiens donc une commande du type :


```
sudo /chemin_au_dossier/refind-bin-0.10.2/refind-install
```
 Il ne te reste plus qu'à activer par ↩︎ la commande, renseigner à l'aveugle ton mot-de-passe admin et de nouveau ↩︎ --> «rEFInd» va s'installer.​
=> au re-démarrage, tu obtiendras l'écran de gestion des disques de «rEFInd» : est-ce que ton volume BOOTCAMP est affiché ? Windows démarrable ?

--------------------​
En cas d'échec, et si tu voulais désactiver «rEFInd», il suffit simplement que, ta session réouverte, tu ailles à : _Menu /Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage_ et que tu sélectionnes le volume Macintosh HD comme disque de démarrage automatique => cette simple sélection graphique lance une écriture à la NVRAM en effaçant le PATH au boot_loader de «rEFInd» à la rubrique efi-boot-device, pour lui substituer le PATH au boot_loader classique d'OS X.

Si tu voulais, ayant désactivé «rEFInd» (ou ce dernier ayant été désactivé accidentellement), le réactiver, alors il te suffit de répéter dans le «Terminal» d'OS X la démarche décrite précédemment. Donc sauvegarder le dossier de ressources d'install refind-bin-0.10.2 dans un endroit sûr.

--------------------​


----------



## Archange2222 (6 Février 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bilan : il n'y a aucun problème de partitionnement : tout est en ordre, et il n'y a pas d'espace_libre indû non plus. Pourquoi alors ton Windows ne démarre-t-il plus ? - Je ne saurais pas de répondre.
> 
> Je peux seulement te poser une question : est-ce que ça te coûterait de supprimer ta partition BOOTCAMP actuelle, de manière à recréer de neuf une installation de Windows par l'«Assistant BootCamp» ? Si ça n'était pas un problème, il te faudrait demander à «BootCamp» de supprimer ta partition BOOTCAMP actuelle, vérifier que l'espace de la partition supprimée a bien été récupéré par le volume Macintosh HD (repassé de 550 Go à 750 Go) et alors relancer la création d'une partition BOOTCAMP et l'installation de Windows.
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Finalement par manque de temps je suis passé par une restauration complète du système Bootcamp ... 

Merci à tous pour vos réponses 
Bon Week-end


----------

